

Find out who voted for ACTA - whyleyc
https://www.votewatch.eu/cx_vote_details.php?order_by=euro_vot_valoare&order=ASC&last_order_by=euro_parlamentar_nume&id_act=3055&euro_tara_id=&euro_grup_id=&euro_vot_valoare=&euro_vot_rol_euro_grup=&euro_vot_rol_euro_tara=&vers=2

======
whyleyc
There were 39 votes for ACTA yesterday - here's the breakdown by country:

    
    
      France	21
      Germany	8
      Italy 	5
      Denmark	1
      Finland	1
      Greece	1
      Portugal	1
      UK		1
    

If like me you live in the UK and are interested why Newton Dunn (Liberal
Democrat) voted for this why not contact him:

email: bill.newtondunn@europarl.europa.eu

web: <http://www.newton-dunn.com/>

~~~
rlpb
Bill Newton Dunn's response is apparently: "I fully agree with the EC that
ACTA hold none of the dangers & fears about which a small number of people
have emailed"

<https://twitter.com/webmink/status/220513308191637504>

